
How to Comply with EU Cookie Law in Django Projects - koslib
https://www.intelligems.eu/blog/how-to-comply-with-eu-cookie-law-in-django-projects/
======
nomoarcookies
You should add country detection, there's no cookie law outside of the EU.
(Ever since cookie law is introduced I avoid the European web completely.)

